
Belatedly, the Riddle of an Attack on Rather Is Solved (1997) - rsj_hn
https://www.nytimes.com/1997/01/30/nyregion/belatedly-the-riddle-of-an-attack-on-rather-is-solved.html
======
RickJWagner
Tager was clearly deranged, but his mistrust of Rather has good roots. Rather
was at the center of the Killian Documents Controversary, aka 'Rathergate'.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Killian_documents_controversy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Killian_documents_controversy)

~~~
lern_too_spel
How could his mistrust be rooted in an incident that happened years later?

~~~
PixyMisa
No, the question is, which one is the time traveller?

